# Warnung auf offizieller Seite: "Truecrypt ist nicht sicher"



## Buterfly (29 Mai 2014)

*Die Betreiber des Verschlüsselungsprogramms Truecrypt warnen offenbar urplötzlich vor ihrer eigenen Software. Auf der Projektseite wird derzeit erklärt, wie man zu Bitlocker wechseln kann. Was dahinter steckt, ist noch unklar.

*
Auf der Internetseite des weitverbreiteten Verschlüsselungsprogramms Truecrypt ist plötzlich eine deutliche Warnung aufgetaucht. Gegenwärtig heißt es dort: "WARNUNG: Die Nutzung von Truecrypt ist unsicher, da nicht behobene Sicherheitslücken vorhanden sein können". 
Es gibt nur eine Warnung. Danach folgt eine ausführliche Erklärung, wie Nutzer von Truecrypt zu Bitlocker – ein Festplattenverschlüsselungsprogramm von Microsoft – wechseln können. Weitere Erklärungen beziehungsweise Hintergründe gibt es nicht, lediglich am Textende die erneute Warnung, dass Truecrypt unsicher sei.
Derzeit ist noch vollkommen unklar, was es mit diesem Hinweis auf sich hat.
[...]

Eine andere Erklärung für die kryptische Warnung könnte ein Vorgehen von US-Behörden sein, dass dem ähnelt, mit dem der E-Mail-Anbieter Lavabit zur Schließung gezwungen worden war. Dort hatten die Behörden die Herausgabe privater Schlüssel verlangt und das schließlich vor Gericht durchgesetzt. Daraufhin hatte der Dienst seine Pforten geschlossen. Bei derartigen Maßnahmen werden die Diensteanbieter mit sogenannten National Security Lettern dazu verpflichtet, Stillschweigen zu bewahren. 

Die ganze Meldung auf heise.de


Ich zitiere dazu mal einen auf jeden Fall bedenkenswerten Beitrag von Sasa87 aus dem Heise-Forum:



> Man mag vermuten, was man möchte, aber am Ende ist jede mögliche
> Erklärung einfach gruselig. Davon abgesehen, dass es sicherlich
> alternativen gibt, fragt man sich doch wohl ewig, was da hinter
> stecken wird.
> ...


----------



## nexnis (29 Mai 2014)

Leider kann man dem Kommentar des Heiseforenbenutzers nur wenig hinzufügen


----------



## comatron (30 Mai 2014)

Ich versteh die ganze Aufregung nicht. Wir leben in einem Rechtsstaat, die USA sind noch rechtsstaatlicher und die Ukraine ist jetzt auch ein solcher. Gegenteilige erfundene Tatsachen sind üble Propaganda von Lenin, Putin und Honecker.
Drei Viertel der Deutschen sind mit unserer Regierung zufrieden, Facebook ist unser Freund, die EU will unser aller Bestes und Google hilft uns weiter auf allen Wegen.
Wir haben jede Menge Casting- und Rateshows im Fernsehen. Dabei zu denken wäre nur hinderlich, das lassen wir jetzt bei BILD machen, ARD und ZDF wählen ganz sorgfältig aus, welche Informationen für uns schädlich sein könnten und die NSA ist der deutsche Ableger von "Jugend forscht".
Wir sind glückliche Bürger in einem glücklichen Land und träumen einer noch glücklicheren Zukunft entgegen. 

n8t


----------



## nexnis (31 Mai 2014)

Comatron, irgendwo fehlen da Ironie-Tags, ich habe mir da mal welche hingedacht...


----------



## zool (31 Mai 2014)

Peinlich, in den ganzen Jahren kam keiner auf die Idee das Programm zu überprüfen (weil open source, kostenlos und daher sicher?!) Halloooo Hintertürchen??? Jetzt erst nach dem NSA-Skandal kam man auf den Trichter... Es muss wirklich ein Euro-Netz her und einige neue Standards die nicht aus Übersee kommen.


----------



## beachkini (8 Juli 2014)

hm, also ich schütze meine wichtigen daten dennoch weiterhin mit ruecrypt und hab nur auf meinem notebook auf bitlocker umgestellt. @buterfly hast du alternativorschlaege oder wie handhabst du es?


----------



## exilesr (20 Apr. 2015)

beachkini schrieb:


> hm, also ich schütze meine wichtigen daten dennoch weiterhin mit ruecrypt und hab nur auf meinem notebook auf bitlocker umgestellt. @buterfly hast du alternativorschlaege oder wie handhabst du es?




Deine Frage ist zwar schon ne Weile her, aber falls es wen interessiert:
VeraCrypt ist ne ganz gute Alternative. Ist ein Fork von Truecrypt und funktioniert ganz gut


----------

